# Raynox DCR-250 Macro with the Sony a6000



## Silver Hawk

Couldn't decide whether to add this to the existing a6000 thread or start a new one....decided on latter. I like macro photography with a horological theme (no insect jaws or flower heads for me! :laugh: ) and as I've read good things about the Raynox macro lens, I thought I'd buy one and give it a go.

For those not familiar with the Raynox lenses, they are like filters in that they screw to the front of your existing lenses. I opted for the DCR-250 which has a diopter of 8 and is suitable for camera lens with a 75mm (35mm equ) or longer focal length. I've tried to be as "scientific" as possible and decided to use it first with the standard SELP 16mm-50mm zoom lens that comes with the a6000, so bought the appropriate step up ring: 40.5mm to 43mm rather than rely on the Raynox clip-on adaptor.

Here is my test subject: a new-old-stock ESA 9157 movement. I was particularly interested in looking at good depth of field versus effects of diffraction...and finding that "sweet spot" between the two.


----------



## Guest

wow, that is impressive. are these lenses available for most cameras?


----------



## Silver Hawk

First set of photos are *without* the Raynox with zoom fully extended (as recommended by Raynox), ISO 100, aperture priority and as close to the subject as possible with AF, outside lighting, on a tripod and with 2 sec timer to eliminate camera shack. All images are actual size, no reduction / enlargement, no processing other than in-camera (I didn't use RAW), only cropping to 1400 x 1050. (the forum s/w might reduce my images, so you might need to click on them to see full size)

I took 17 shots...one for every aperture setting, so from f5.6 at 1/50th sec through to f36 at 0.62 sec. I'll only post three: first is f5.6 with no depth of focus, middle is f36 with excessive diffraction...and last is f16 which I think is optimum:

f5.6










f36










f16










[more]



Bruce said:


> wow, that is impressive. are these lenses available for most cameras?


 :laugh: Bruce, that was just a quick photo to show the test subject.... :laugh:


----------



## Faze

Looks great, was this with tripod?

I took too long to post and you answered


----------



## Silver Hawk

Now *with* the Raynox. Same as before, same settings but now can move closer to subject. Optimum was still f16 but achiveing good depth of focus is that much harder --- look at the red wheel in the centre.

f5.6










f36:










f16:


----------



## Guest

blo*dy hell :scared: :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Pretty pleased with the Raynox....and I see some people are using them with the RX100 M3 via MagFilter adaptors. :yes: .

Tomorrow, I will try the Raynox DCR-250 with the Sony SEL55210 55mm-210mm zoom lens...I already have the 49mm to 43mm step down ring. I'll post the results here.


----------



## William_Wilson

Looks good. There doesn't seem to be a problem with softness or fringing beyond what is native to the main lens. I'd be interested to see how sharp they get in conjunction with a flash.

Later,
William


----------



## rogart

That was very interesting. I thought they would be expensive but at $75 and cheaper on Ebay. I think i will try one in the future on my Sony Nex 7 .


----------



## Silver Hawk

Silver Hawk said:


> Pretty pleased with the Raynox....and I see some people are using them with the RX100 M3 via MagFilter adaptors. :yes: .
> 
> Tomorrow, I will try the Raynox DCR-250 with the Sony SEL55210 55mm-210mm zoom lens...I already have the 49mm to 43mm step down ring. I'll post the results here.


 Doesn't look like "tomorrow" is ever going to arrive....slightest bit of wind is shaking my zoom + Raynox when set at 210mm....despite being on a tripod. :taz:


----------



## William_Wilson

Paul, perhaps a tripod lens collar might aid you in this situation.










Later,
William


----------



## rogart

Silver Hawk said:


> Doesn't look like "tomorrow" is ever going to arrive....slightest bit of wind is shaking my zoom + Raynox when set at 210mm....despite being on a tripod. :taz:


 Have you ever tried a photo copy stand when taken pictures of movements?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Silver Hawk said:


> Tomorrow, I will try the Raynox DCR-250 with the Sony SEL55210 55mm-210mm zoom lens...I already have the 49mm to 43mm step down ring. I'll post the results here.


 Thanks for suggestions but got there in the end...once I had a still day. Here are the "Sony SEL55210 lens + Raynox DCR-250" results. I did the same as before and determined that f22 was the optimum aperture setting...and used full zoom (210mm). I tried MF as well as spot AF, but I couldn't seem to improve on AF, so let the camera do all the focusing.

So no re-sizing at all, nor any other processing outside of the camera....just cropping.

First two images are of the same area as the first lens:

f6.3 (poor)










f22 (best)










Then took a few more shots around the movement. I'm particularly like the last green plastic + copper wire photo --- the diameter of this wire is usually measured in microns rather millimetres.


----------



## Faze

Silver Hawk said:


> Here are the "Sony SEL55210 lens + Raynox DCR-250" results


 Well done, it's like looking at a whole new world, amazing results :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Well, it looks like a massive roll of copper wire. :wink:

I think you could open up some possibilities with a wireless trigger and flash. Syncing at 1/120 or 1/1160 should reduce lens movement difficulties. I found that a small flash and white card on the opposite side gave rather good contrast results with the microscope.

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk

William_Wilson said:


> Well, it looks like a massive roll of copper wire. :wink:
> 
> I think you could open up some possibilities with a wireless trigger and flash. Syncing at 1/120 or 1/1160 should reduce lens movement difficulties. I found that a small flash and white card on the opposite side gave rather good contrast results with the microscope.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Want to try focus stacking next..... :wacko:


----------



## William_Wilson

Silver Hawk said:


> Want to try focus stacking next..... :wacko:


 Does PaintShop Pro X8 have a native facility for simple stacking? Focus peaking on the camera should make it somewhat easier to make the series of exposures required. It interests me, but I have not invested in software for the job. I'm waiting for someone else to do the hard part and figure out software and technique for doing watch photos. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks for suggestions but got there in the end...once I had a still day. Here are the "Sony SEL55210 lens + Raynox DCR-250" results. I did the same as before and determined that f22 was the optimum aperture setting...and used full zoom (210mm). I tried MF as well as spot AF, but I couldn't seem to improve on AF, so let the camera do all the focusing.
> 
> So no re-sizing at all, nor any other processing outside of the camera....just cropping.
> 
> First two images are of the same area as the first lens:
> 
> f6.3 (poor)
> 
> 
> 
> f22 (best)
> 
> 
> 
> Then took a few more shots around the movement. I'm particularly like the last green plastic + copper wire photo --- the diameter of this wire is usually measured in microns rather millimetres.


 i am in awe :notworthy: have no clue what language you are talking, but clearly human


----------



## Silver Hawk

William_Wilson said:


> Does PaintShop Pro X8 have a native facility for simple stacking? Focus peaking on the camera should make it somewhat easier to make the series of exposures required. It interests me, but I have not invested in software for the job. I'm waiting for someone else to do the hard part and figure out software and technique for doing watch photos. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 It doesn't William. :sadwalk:

I'm happy to invest *time* but not *money*...so whereas I'd like to use Helicon Focus, I'll be trying out CombineZP which seems to have some quite good reviews. Thanks for tip about focus peaking...I'd completely forgotten about that setting on the Sony. Sometimes there are too many setting to remember :taz: .


----------

